
Writing Linux Kernel Modules in Safe Rust – Geoffrey Thomas and Alex Gaynor - mlindner
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyY01fRyGhM
======
mlindner
Slides link: [https://ldpreload.com/p/kernel-modules-in-rust-
lssna2019.pdf](https://ldpreload.com/p/kernel-modules-in-rust-lssna2019.pdf)

